# XDS in Cali?



## jcuyu (Aug 20, 2013)

Why is it illegal in CA? I know its legal to own but not to buy. I know its not in the CA roster but ive read people found a way to transfer them here without changing residency or leaving Ca, while still being legal thru FFL transfer. Something about SSE. Any input would help.


----------



## Megalomegalodon (Jan 10, 2011)

Find a LGS that will put in an SSE barrel. Makes it a single shot instead of semi auto. Now legal to but in Cali.


----------

